# TV cancellations of 2013



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2013)

In years past we have listed up the TV shows that have been cancelled, renewed or otherwise had word of their future mentioned.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/summer-2012-tv-shows-ending-and-renewed-discussion.324055/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/tv-cancellations-of-2011.292366/
This would be the 2013 edition, despite a few shows having not actually finished their present series word is coming down (indeed I am probably a bit late to the game this year)
I typically do not go in for the trailers for new shows but as such news is often part and parcel of cancellations and renewals you are quite free to discuss it. About the only thing I note is the spinoff that started in NCIS LA (backdoor pilots broadcast this series) seems to have been picked up.

Also the way US works is strange for those that have had TV from other parts of the world so a quick overview is probably necessary.
Our traditional guide to such matters is screenwipe series 2 episode 5, as ever we apologise for the wasted evening that learning about this show (and the others the presenter has done) causes.


In addition to that The CW seems to have wheedled its way into popularity enough for the main lists, the USA network possibly wants to be mentioned, AMC does Breaking Bad, mad men and the walking dead so it needs mentioning and the list will go on for a little while (FX does a few shows, syfy does some shows and even this history channel does Vikings now -- it was renewed by the way)

Sources, sauces, saucy, courses and horses.
My favourite TV calendar seems to be running a nice guide
http://www.pogdesign.co.uk/cat/news...celled-List-for-2012-2013-Prime-Time-TV-Shows
http://www.tv.com/news/whats-renewe...s-still-in-between-2013-edition-136682993611/
http://www.tvrage.com/upfronts.php
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/the-renew-cancel-index/
As ever I am having a bit of trouble figuring out what goes with the likes of HBO (game of thrones was already renewed for series 4) and showtime with the TV.com list being about the only thing to cover it properly.

Times are a changing as well with netflix actually going so far as to commission their own shows, cancelled shows to stream the remaining episodes not being an unusual event and things sticking around in other countries in various forms but things are still dominated by the networks as it were. More curiously 24 appears to be coming back but we have a thread there http://gbatemp.net/threads/24-returns.347931/

The choice comes to break it down by network or go roughly alphabetically/as I copy them from another list. I am mainly using TV.com here which is a pretty American list (several shows are continuing on in various forms in Canada, have already aired elsewhere or are otherwise outside American TV remits) but it will try to be noted where and when it is necessary.
 A&E -- Bates Motel : Renewed
 A&E -- Duck Dynasty : Renewed
 A&E -- Longmire : Renewed
 A&E -- The Glades : Renewed
 ABC -- 666 Park Avenue : Canceled
 ABC -- Bachelor Pad : Canceled
 ABC -- Body of Proof : Canceled
 ABC -- Castle : Renewed
 ABC -- Celebrity Wife Swap : Likely Renewal
 ABC -- Dancing With the Stars : Likely Renewal
 ABC -- Don't Trust the Bitch in Apartment 23 : Canceled but streaming some episodes.
 ABC -- Family Tools : Canceled
 ABC -- Grey's Anatomy : Renewed
 ABC -- Happy Endings : Canceled
 ABC -- How to Live with Your Parents (For the Rest of Your Life) : Canceled
 ABC -- Last Man Standing : Renewed
 ABC -- Last Resort : Canceled
 ABC -- Malibu Country : Canceled
 ABC -- Modern Family : Renewed
 ABC -- Nashville : Renewed
 ABC -- Once Upon a Time : Renewed
 ABC -- Private Practice : Canceled
 ABC -- Red Widow : Canceled
 ABC -- Revenge : Renewed
 ABC -- Rookie Blue : Renewed
 ABC -- Scandal : Renewed
 ABC -- Shark Tank : Likely Renewal
 ABC -- Splash : On the Bubble
 ABC -- Suburgatory : Renewed
 ABC -- The Bachelor : Likely Renewal
 ABC -- The Bachelorette : Renewed
 ABC -- The Middle : Renewed
 ABC -- The Neighbors : Renewed
 ABC -- The Taste : Likely Cancellation
 ABC -- Wipeout : Renewed
 ABC -- Zero Hour : Canceled
 ABC Family -- Baby Daddy : Renewed
 ABC Family -- Bunheads : On the Bubble
 ABC Family -- Jane by Design : Canceled
 ABC Family -- Melissa & Joey : Renewed
 ABC Family -- Pretty Little Liars : Renewed
 ABC Family -- Switched At Birth : Renewed
 ABC Family -- The Lying Game : On the Bubble
 ABC Family -- The Secret Life of the American Teenager : Canceled
 Adult Swim -- Black Dynamite : Renewed
 Adult Swim -- Childrens Hospital : Renewed
 Adult Swim -- China, IL : Renewed
 Adult Swim -- Delocated : Canceled
 Adult Swim -- Eagleheart : Renewed
 Adult Swim -- Loiter Squad : On the Bubble
 Adult Swim -- NTSF:SD:SUV:: : Renewed
 Adult Swim -- Newsreaders : On the Bubble
 Adult Swim -- The Eric Andre Show : Renewed
 AMC -- Breaking Bad : Final series
 AMC -- Comic Book Men : Renewed
 AMC -- Freakshow : Renewed
 AMC -- Hell Wheels: Renewed
 AMC -- Immortalized : On the Bubble
 AMC -- Mad Men : Renewed
 AMC -- Small Town Security : Renewed
 AMC -- The Killing : Renewed
 AMC -- The Pitch : Renewed
 AMC -- The Walking Dead : Renewed
 BBC America -- Copper : Renewed
 BBC America -- Doctor Who : Likely Renewal
 BBC America -- Orphan Black : Renewed
 BBC America -- Ripper Street : Renewed
 BBC America -- The Nerdist : Likely Renewal
 Bravo -- Top Chef : Renewed
 Cartoon Network -- Aqua Teen Hunger Force : Renewed
 Cartoon Network -- Robot Chicken : Renewed
 Cartoon Network -- The Venture Brothers : Renewed
 CBS -- 2 Broke Girls : Renewed
 CBS -- Big Brother : Renewed
 CBS -- Blue Bloods : Renewed
 CBS -- CSI: Crime Scene Investigation : Renewed
 CBS -- CSI: NY : Canceled
 CBS -- Criminal Minds : Renewed
 CBS -- Elementary : Renewed
 CBS -- Golden Boy : Canceled
 CBS -- Hawaii Five 0 : Renewed
 CBS -- How I Met Your Mother : Final series
 CBS -- Made in Jersey : Canceled
 CBS -- Mike & Molly : Renewed
 CBS -- NCIS : Renewed
 CBS -- NCIS: Los Angeles : Renewed
 CBS -- Partners : Canceled
 CBS -- Person of Interest : Renewed
 CBS -- Rules of Engagement : Canceled
 CBS -- Survivor : Renewed
 CBS -- The Amazing Race : Renewed
 CBS -- The Big Bang Theory : Renewed
 CBS -- The Good Wife : Renewed
 CBS -- The Job : Canceled
 CBS -- The Mentalist : Renewed
 CBS -- Two and a Half Men : Renewed
 CBS -- Undercover Boss : Renewed
 CBS -- Unforgettable : Renewed
 CBS -- Vegas : Canceled
 Cinemax -- Banshee : Renewed
 Cinemax -- Hunted : Renewed but maybe under another name.
 Cinemax -- Strike Back : Renewed
 Comedy Central -- Brickleberry : Renewed
 Comedy Central -- Futurama : Final series/part
 Comedy Central -- Key & Peele : Renewed
 Comedy Central -- Kroll Show : Renewed
 Comedy Central -- Nathan For You : Renewed
 Comedy Central -- South Park : Renewed
 Comedy Central -- The Ben Show : On the Bubble
 Comedy Central -- The Burn with Jeff Ross : On the Bubble
 Comedy Central -- The Jeselnik Offensive : Renewed
 Comedy Central -- Tosh.0 : Renewed
 Comedy Central -- Workaholics : Renewed
 Discovery Channel -- American Chopper : Canceled
 Discovery Channel -- Dirty Jobs : Canceled
 FOX -- American Dad! : Renewed
 FOX -- American Idol : Likely Renewal
 FOX -- Ben and Kate : Canceled
 FOX -- Bob's Burgers : Renewed
 FOX -- Bones : Renewed
 FOX -- Cops : Renewed (going to Spike)
 FOX -- Family Guy : Renewed
 FOX -- Fringe : Final series
 FOX -- Glee : Renewed
 FOX -- Hell's Kitchen : Renewed
 FOX -- Hotel Hell : Renewed
 FOX -- Kitchen Nightmares : Likely Renewal
 FOX -- MasterChef : Renewed
 FOX -- New Girl : Renewed
 FOX -- Raising Hope : Renewed
 FOX -- So You Think You Can Dance : Renewed
 FOX -- The Cleveland Show : Likely Cancellation
 FOX -- The Following : Renewed
 FOX -- The Goodwin Games : Likely Cancellation
 FOX -- The Mindy Project : Renewed
 FOX -- The Mob Doctor : Canceled
 FOX -- The Simpsons : Renewed
 FOX -- The X Factor : Renewed
 FOX -- Touch : Canceled
 FX -- American Horror Story : Renewed
 FX -- Anger Management : Renewed
 FX -- Archer : Renewed
 FX -- Brand X With Russell Brand : Renewed
 FX -- It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia : Renewed
 FX -- Justified : Renewed
 FX -- Legit : Renewed
 FX -- Louie : Renewed
 FX -- Sons of Anarchy : Renewed
 FX -- The Americans : Renewed
 FX -- The League : Renewed
 FX -- Totally Biased with W. Kamau Bell : Renewed
 FX -- Wilfred : Renewed
 HBO -- Boardwalk Empire : Renewed
 HBO -- Eastbound & Down : Renewed
 HBO -- Enlightened : Canceled
 HBO -- Game of Thrones : Renewed
 HBO -- Girls : Renewed
 HBO -- Life's Too Short : Final series
 HBO -- The Newsroom : Renewed
 HBO -- Treme : Final series
 HBO -- True Blood : Renewed
 HBO -- Veep : Renewed
 HBO -- Vice : On the Bubble
 IFC  -- Bunk : Canceled
 IFC  -- Out There : On the Bubble
 IFC  -- Portlandia : Likely Renewal
 Lifetime -- Army Wives : On the Bubble
 Lifetime -- Drop Dead Diva : Renewed
 Lifetime -- Project Runway : On the Bubble
 Lifetime -- Project Runway All Stars : On the Bubble
 Lifetime -- The Client List : Renewed
 MTV -- Awkward : On the Bubble
 MTV -- Buckwild : Canceled
 MTV -- Catfish : Renewed
 MTV -- Jersey Shore : Final series
 MTV -- Snooki & JWOWW : Renewed
 MTV -- Teen Wolf : Renewed
 MTV -- The Inbetweeners : Canceled
 MTV -- Underemployed : Likely Cancellation
 MTV -- Washington Heights : Likely Cancellation
 NBC -- 1600 Penn : Canceled
 NBC -- 30 Rock : Final series
 NBC -- American Ninja Warrior : Renewed
 NBC -- Animal Practice : Canceled
 NBC -- Betty White's Off Their Rockers : On the Bubble
 NBC -- Chicago Fire : Renewed
 NBC -- Community : Renewed
 NBC -- Deception : Canceled
 NBC -- Do No Harm : Canceled
 NBC -- Fashion Star : On the Bubble
 NBC -- Grimm : Renewed
 NBC -- Guys With Kids : Canceled
 NBC -- Hannibal : On the Bubble
 NBC -- Law & Order: Special Victims Unit : Renewed
 NBC -- Love in the Wild : Likely Cancellation
 NBC -- Parenthood : Renewed
 NBC -- Parks and Recreation : Renewed
 NBC -- Ready for Love : Canceled
 NBC -- Revolution : Renewed
 NBC -- Rock Center with Brian Williams : Canceled
 NBC -- Save Me : On the Bubble
 NBC -- Smash : Canceled
 NBC -- The Biggest Loser : Likely Renewal
 NBC -- The Celebrity Apprentice : On the Bubble
 NBC -- The New Normal : Canceled
 NBC -- The Office : Final series
 NBC -- The Voice : Renewed
 NBC -- Up All Night : Canceled
 NBC -- Whitney : Canceled
 Netflix -- Hemlock Grove : On the Bubble
 Netflix -- House of Cards : Renewed
 on NBC -- Go : Canceled
 PBS -- Downton Abbey : Renewed
 Showtime -- Californication : Renewed
 Showtime -- Dexter : Final series
 Showtime -- Episodes : Renewed
 Showtime -- Homeland : Renewed
 Showtime -- House of Lies : Renewed
 Showtime -- Nurse Jackie : Renewed
 Showtime -- Shameless : Renewed
 Showtime -- The Big C : Final series
 Showtime -- The Borgias : Renewed
 Showtime -- Weeds : Final series already broadcast.
 Starz -- Boss : Canceled
 Starz -- Da Vinci's Demons : Renewed
 Starz -- Magic City : Renewed
 Starz -- Spartacus: War of the Damned : Final series
 Sundance Channel -- Rectify : Renewed
 Syfy -- Alphas : Canceled
 Syfy -- Being Human : Renewed
 Syfy -- Continuum : Renewed
 Syfy -- Defiance : Renewed
 Syfy -- Face Off : Renewed
 Syfy -- Ghost Mine : Renewed
 Syfy -- Haven : Renewed
 Syfy -- Lost Girl : Renewed
 Syfy -- Merlin : Final series (already broadcast in the UK).
 Syfy -- Warehouse 13 : Final series
 TBS -- Cougar Town : Renewed
 TBS -- King of the Nerds : Renewed
 TBS -- Men at Work : Renewed
 TBS -- Sullivan & Son : Renewed
 TBS -- Wedding Band : Canceled
 The CW -- 90210: Final series
 The CW -- America's Next Top Model : Renewed
 The CW -- Arrow : Renewed
 The CW -- Beauty and the Beast : Renewed
 The CW -- Breaking Pointe : Renewed
 The CW -- Cult : Canceled
 The CW -- Emily Owens, M.D. : Canceled
 The CW -- Gossip Girl : Final series
 The CW -- Hart of Dixie : Renewed
 The CW -- Nikita : Renewed (possible short final series)
 The CW -- OH SIT! : Renewed
 The CW -- Supernatural : Renewed
 The CW -- The Carrie Diaries : Renewed
 The CW -- The L.A. Complex : Canceled
 The CW -- The Vampire Diaries : Renewed
 The History Channel -- Vikings : Renewed
 TLC -- Toddlers & Tiaras : Renewed
 TNT -- Dallas : Renewed
 TNT -- Falling Skies : Renewed
 TNT -- Franklin & Bash : Renewed
 TNT -- Major Crimes : Renewed
 TNT -- Monday Mornings : Canceled
 TNT -- Perception : Renewed
 TNT -- Rizzoli & Isles : Renewed
 TNT -- Southland : Canceled
 TV LAND -- Forever Young : On the Bubble
 TV LAND -- Happily Divorced : Renewed
 TV LAND -- Hot in Cleveland : Renewed
 TV LAND -- The Exes : Renewed
 TV LAND -- The Soul Man : Renewed
 USA -- Burn Notice : Final series (starts next month).
 USA -- Common Law : Canceled
 USA -- Covert Affairs : Renewed
 USA -- Fairly Legal : Canceled
 USA -- Necessary Roughness : Renewed
 USA -- Political Animals : Canceled
 USA -- Psych : Renewed
 USA -- Royal Pains : Renewed
 USA -- Suits : Renewed
 USA -- White Collar : Renewed


Flashpoint was renewed for a final series last time which has already played out but I have to note its passing. This year also sees the fall of another CSI.

Any you did not expect to remain still going, any you expected to stick around been cancelled, have the TV executives stomped all over your fun for umpteenth year going?

About the only thing I care to note is that nobody has yet put the walking dead out of its misery despite supposedly having another showrunner.


----------



## dgwillia (May 17, 2013)

Can't believe Happy Endings got cancelled, and 2 Broke Girls is still on the air <_<.

Also, sad Alpha's got cancelled. Hate when shows end with a cliffhanger then get cancelled. Other than that, better than last year for me.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 17, 2013)

Yes vampire diaries and supernatural will be back next season  my 2 favorite shows! Glad emily owens m.d. was cancelled, we do not need another DR. show. especially on cw...I'm sorry but thats the way it is IMO. Now I didn't really care for the cult either (I stopped watching after the very first episode) Arrow was ok at the end, the show did get me up on my seat from time to time  Nikita was EPIC! Happy they renewed it. OH SIT was shit lol idk how the hell that got renewed. Heart of dixie was again okay...so was the carrie diaries, didn't care much for either of them. I miss L.A. Complex  that was a good show, better than 90210 and speaking off 90210 I didn't really like the ending, just didn't like it, my opinion  loved gossip girl! Hate americas next top model!!! Beauty & the beast was just ok for me too, it was interesting with the relationship between kat and vincent.


End~


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 17, 2013)

Monday Mornings on TNT was a good show...

There are just too many shows on television and too few time slots to give them all a chance...  Monday Mornings started up but we already had our Monday evening line-up set.

Every network tries to keep everyone's perpetual attention rather than focusing on helping to make their quality programs successful.  FX and AMC are partly doing so well because they green light quality programming, support them, and air their shows on the same night every week.  AMC airs theirs on Sundays.  FX on Tuesdays.  And neither of them have any cancellations.

Network television has really fallen off in recent years while cable has grown exponentially.


----------



## Icealote (May 18, 2013)

What does on the bubble mean? Still deciding?


----------



## The Milkman (May 18, 2013)

Im going to miss Futurama and 30 Rock.


----------



## Chary (May 18, 2013)

Oh, look, Simpsons is renewed for another season. What a surprise.

Sad to see Office go. It was a great comedy, but it was time for it to go.


----------



## DaggerV (May 18, 2013)

Wait, wait, Last Man standing was renewed? 




 second season was tough to watch, first season was putting it well on it's way to my new favorite comedy.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 18, 2013)

Good to see: Whitney, New Normal, Rules of Engagement, CSY: NY cancelled
Disappointed to see: Go On, Vegas, and Golden Boy cancelled
On the fence: Community season 5, Warehouse 13 apparently only renewed for a "six episode final season" after this one ends. Didn't know Burn Notice was ending either but I haven't been paying attention to it the last couple of years.

As for Alphas, I never really watched it and don't know much of what's going on, but as most Syfy shows seem to take place in a shared universe it's possible that the story could be wrapped up elsewhere.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 18, 2013)

Do you mind if I copy this to another site as long as I credit you?


----------



## air2004 (May 18, 2013)

Here is a link for all you TV fans out there http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch/


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 18, 2013)

It's worth noting that How I Met Your Mother was renewed for season 9 to go from Fall 2013 into May 2014. Seeing how the list is organized, I figure that would qualify simply as renewed rather than final series.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2013)

Chary said:


> Oh, look, Simpsons is renewed for another season. What a surprise.
> 
> Sad to see Office go. It was a great comedy, but it was time for it to go.


 
The Simpsons renewed? Whoop-dee-f***ing doo. Futurama needs to live on, the Simpsons does not.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 18, 2013)

By the way, I think you mean "Final season", not "Final series".  A series is broken up into seasons, which is broken up into episodes.


----------



## air2004 (May 18, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> By the way, I think you mean "Final season", not "Final series". A series is broken up into seasons, which is broken up into episodes.


TOMATO TOMÄTO ..... A series is broken up into episodes which is then turned into seasons


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 18, 2013)

air2004 said:


> TOMATO TOMÄTO ..... A series is broken up into episodes which is then turned into seasons


There aren't multiple series to a show.


----------



## air2004 (May 18, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> There aren't multiple series to a show.


 

A series is simply a story a.k.a Tv show , an episode is only a few pages of that story , and a season just a chapter of that story . Is that a little more clear for you ?


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 18, 2013)

air2004 said:


> A series is simply a story , an episode is only a few pages of that story , and a season just a chapter of that story . Is that a little more clear for you ?


I don't see what point you are trying to make.  Saying that this was the "final series" for a show is inaccurate.


----------



## kehkou (May 18, 2013)

Everyone knows any show thats even remotely good gets cancaled. Sometimes two or three times.


----------



## air2004 (May 18, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I don't see what point you are trying to make. Saying that this was the "final series" for a show is inaccurate.


Maybe what he meant by "final series" is , that this is the last season a.k.a. final episodes .
Not sure why you would an issue out of something so miniscule , I am sure most understood what he/she was saying .


----------



## air2004 (May 18, 2013)

kehkou said:


> Everyone knows any show thats even remotely good gets cancaled. Sometimes two or three times.


I'm not big on the TV scene , but I do like bates motel. Something though is telling me that this show will not last past a second season :-/ and if I'm right , I will be pissed ( not that it matters )


----------



## notmeanymore (May 18, 2013)

I think Touch ended in a good place. It left itself open to the future, at least. I bet Fox just cancelled it in favor of 24.

Hannibal however, should not be On The Bubble. I won't have these TV execs cancelling two of my favorite shows at once.

But at least Homeland, Person of Interest, Arrow, White Collar, Suits, and Mad Men are all okay.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2013)

@JoostinOnline that list is barely changed from TV.com -- I added some words about some streaming, changed some stuff where they were a bit behind, changed a few titles and not a great deal else.
As for series vs season it is one of those differences between the English and American languages.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 18, 2013)

air2004 said:


> Maybe what he meant by "final series" is , that this is the last season a.k.a. final episodes .
> Not sure why you would an issue out of something so miniscule , I am sure most understood what he/she was saying .


And I'm not sure why you are so worked up about this.  I just made a note of something that didn't make sense to me.  This is a forum.

I'm sad that Touch is over.  It's a pretty big cliffhanger.  Community needed to die the moment NBC fired the creator.  The new "writers" have destroyed the show to the point where almost nobody (I leave that out there for the few people that enjoy it) except dedicated fans are watching it.  I really don't enjoy it much now, but I feel like I need to go down with the ship for some reason.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 18, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> By the way, I think you mean "Final season", not "Final series". A series is broken up into seasons, which is broken up into episodes.


In the UK, a "series" is a season. He is from the UK, ergo, there's nothing wrong with what he said. It's like calling them calling french fries chips. It may sound weird to you, but it's perfectly normal to them, so you don't need to point it out at all.

Never mind. Was typing before I saw the posts above. Dammit for lack of seeing the page 2. XD

Also, YES. FUCKING YES. WHITNEY AND SMASH! NO MORE WHITNEY AND SMASH! Disappointed about Go On and Happy Endings though.



kehkou said:


> Everyone knows any show thats even remotely good gets cancaled. Sometimes two or three times.


I somehow severely doubt that The Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, Girls, Homeland, Adventure Time, Mad Men, Parks and Recreation, Sons of Anarchy, New Girl, Louie, Children's Hospital, and South Park are getting cancelled anytime soon, and I'm pretty sure that amazing shows like the about-to-end Breaking Bad or the timeless classic The Sopranos were never cancelled. Most are critically acclaimed award winners, and all are incredible commercial successes for what they are. So no cancellation for them. Even The Wire managed to hang on just enough to finish.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 18, 2013)

That many Comedy Central renewals? Holy fuck they usually introduce about like 5 shows a season and they all get canned. Tosh.0 was a rarity.

Eh nothing really too interesting, happy to see Modern Family renewed since it's actually quite funny although a bit sappy. If it wasn't on ABC it'd honestly be a lot better. Since every episode is pretty funny, the humor isn't always so PG, but it wraps up with a generic acoustic guitar strum and family moral value lesson by the end.

Community... eh? I loved the series up until last season. Not that last season was terrible but the show has some pretty high standards that it just didn't meet. Good writing as usual but it just wasn't as cutting in general. I think Gahars described it best to me, it felt like people trying to make Community but not making Community. Next season can go one way or another though.

Walking Dead has been kinda a downward spiral since season three began, it slowly went from my favorite show on TV during season two to one of the most dismally disappointing affairs on TV for season three. Can't say I'm eager for season four but it gives me something to do on Sunday nights and a lot of people watch it so it's decent water cooler talk, especially if you're a dissenter on the show like myself.

Also I thought this was the final season of Mad Men or no? I just remember thinking that AMC is gonna be kinda fucked with their two breakthrough shows (Breaking Bad and Mad Men) ending in the same season. Like Walking Dead does excellent but I'm not sure about their selection of reality shows (which I honestly think is a really bad cashout) and their lesser series like Hell on Wheels or The Killing.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 18, 2013)

Person of Interest renewed?


----------



## Cyan (May 18, 2013)

Didn't Fringe and Dexter already end this year? edit : or "final" means it's already ended and won't be renewed for another final?
and I thought Revolution wouldn't be renewed, that's a surprise.


----------



## Gahars (May 18, 2013)

Cyan said:


> Didn't Fringe and Dexter already end this year? or they added a final final-series?


 
Fringe ended and Dexter's upcoming season will be the show's last.

I am glad Dexter's finally ending. It had a strong beginning, but man did it just spiral out of control. At this point, I just want to get off Dexter Morgan's Wild Ride.

As for other shows... I'm glad to see more Childrens Hospital on the way, and I hope Newsreaders gets renewed as well - I can always use more Louis La Fonda. I've pretty much given up on Community, and I couldn't stand more than 4 episodes of the Walking Dead, so I can't say I care too much for those renewals. I'm a bit annoyed that we have to wait until 2014 for the next season of Louie, but hey, I can't CK for wanting to do some outside work (apparently he's starring in the next Muppet movie, which should be... interesting). 

So overall, some good news and some bad. It could definitely be worse.


----------



## kehkou (May 18, 2013)

KingdomBlade said:


> I somehow severely doubt that The Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, Girls, Homeland, Adventure Time, Mad Men, Parks and Recreation, Sons of Anarchy, New Girl, Louie, Children's Hospital, and South Park are getting cancelled anytime soon, and I'm pretty sure that amazing shows like the about-to-end Breaking Bad or the timeless classic The Sopranos were never cancelled. Most are critically acclaimed award winners, and all are incredible commercial successes for what they are. So no cancellation for them. Even The Wire managed to hang on just enough to finish.


 
TBH The only ones of those i watch is Walking Dead, Breaking Bad, and occasionally, South Park.
Futurama, King of the Hill, Ed,Edd and Eddy, various 90's video game cartoons (inevidabily), Man vs Wild, and even Family Guy (at one point) were all cancelled.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 18, 2013)

kehkou said:


> TBH The only ones of those i watch is Walking Dead, Breaking Bad, and occasionally, South Park.
> Futurama, King of the Hill, Ed,Edd and Eddy, various 90's video game cartoons (inevidabily), Man vs Wild, and even Family Guy (at one point) were all cancelled.


90's Video Games cartoons and Family Guy are good? OK. The only 90's game cartoon I remember I liked that got cancelled was Sam and Max. The majority were god awful to me. And I don't think that all of those 90's shows and a reality show are really an accurate point of reference.

Personally, I believe Family Guy should've been cancelled at the point that it did because the writing staff ran out of ideas as soon as it was back on air. I can envision it having "classic" status if it was ended at that point. But now, it's become a cesspool of poor and boring jokes that its creator constantly wants to dump in the toilet. At least Seth knows that the show needs to die already before it gets even worse.


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 18, 2013)

KingdomBlade said:


> 90's Video Games cartoons and Family Guy are good? OK. The only 90's game cartoon I remember I liked that got cancelled was Sam and Max. The majority were god awful to me. And I don't think that all of those 90's shows and a reality show are really an accurate point of reference.


I hope you're not hating on Captain N: The Game Master...


Spoiler


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 18, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> I hope you're not hating on Captain N: The Game Master...


That aired really long before I was born, so I've never watched it. But it looks really cool, so I'll have to check that out. Thanks.


----------



## Skelletonike (May 18, 2013)

I wonder why they cancel some good stuff and crap shows like Bob's Burgers get renewed. z.z


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 18, 2013)

Skelletonike said:


> I wonder why they cancel some good stuff and crap shows like Bob's Burgers get renewed. z.z


Bob's Burgers used to be pretty bad, but seasons 2 and 3 are brilliant and twisted. I really like it now. I struggle to find anything I like better than it on the cancellation list (excluding ending series) other than Happy Endings, but that's just me.


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 18, 2013)

KingdomBlade said:


> That aired really long before I was born, so I've never watched it. But it looks really cool, so I'll have to check that out. Thanks.


Way off topic here...but I'm just reading that the dude who played Felix Gaeta on Battlestar Galactica did the voice of Kid Icarus and Captain N's voice was also that of Ed from Ed, Edd, 'n' Eddy...


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 18, 2013)

Cyan said:


> Didn't Fringe and Dexter already end this year? edit : or "final" means it's already ended and won't be renewed for another final?


The phrasing's a bit vague; 'final series' seems to apply to both a show whose final season has already aired or is currently airing (Fringe, The Office) or shows that've been renewed for a stated final season (Dexter, Warehouse 13). In both cases they've been announced as the final seasons of the show in advance, anyways.


----------



## kehkou (May 18, 2013)

Skelletonike said:


> I wonder why they cancel some good stuff and crap shows like Bob's Burgers get renewed. z.z


Yes! Thank you! I hate Bobs Burgers (the TV show and the NM fast food chain)


----------



## InuYasha (May 19, 2013)

I'm gonna miss burn notice...


----------



## tbgtbg (May 19, 2013)

KingdomBlade said:


> In the UK, a "series" is a season. He is from the UK, ergo, there's nothing wrong with what he said. It's like calling them calling french fries chips. It may sound weird to you, but it's perfectly normal to them, so you don't need to point it out at all.


<very mild rant>But you really shouldn't use "series" unless specifically talking about UK shows (or a show in its entirety). It makes sense in the way UK shows are produced (basically as miniseries, instead of ongoing) but not so much in other countries. I try and make an effort to use "series" when talking about UK shows, is it so bad to ask the people in the UK at least try to use "season" when talking about shows from the rest of the world?</vmr>

Anywho... pleasantly surprised at a lot of renewals. A few shows I'll miss, but it seems overall that most of the stuff I care about either ended intentionally (like The Office) or got picked up. YAY COMMUNITY! 6 seasons and a movie!


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 19, 2013)

@KingdomBlade: Thanks for the info, I didn't know that.  Are "series" and "season" interchangable, or do you only use "series"?



tbgtbg said:


> YAY COMMUNITY! 6 seasons and a movie!


Season 5 was totally streets behind, and I doubt this next one will be better.

Here's my opinion (mixed with some speculation) on it.  The new writers were worried that people would complain that the show changed to much, as that's usually how things go when shows are taken over.  To avoid that, they tried to tie everything in with past episodes.  *Ironically, they tried so hard to keep the show the same, that they changed it completely.*

They overdid old bits (i.e. the Dean's costumes, his obsession with Jeff, the multiple timelines, etc.) to the point where people were sick of them.  There was almost no fresh comedy.  The only real new thing they brought to the table was focusing on (light) drama, rather than comedy.  When there is only one form of new material, it dominates how the show is perceived.  They effectively changed the genre of the show.


----------



## jumpman17 (May 19, 2013)

RIP 15 shows for me this year. I don't think I've ever had so many shows taken from me at once before


----------



## dickfour (May 19, 2013)

Holy crap, I had no idea there were so many tv shows. Do people under 30 even watch regular tv? I haven-t watched a scheduled program in three years


----------



## izzydeank (May 19, 2013)

dickfour said:


> Holy crap, I had no idea there were so many tv shows. Do people under 30 even watch regular tv? I haven-t watched a scheduled program in three years


You win a prize sir for not watching a "scheduled" program in 3 years. Great work. Your alot better then all them under 30 years olds.


----------



## Joe88 (May 19, 2013)

I dont see alot im going to miss on the cancellation block, rules of engagement and dirty jobs but thats it

nbc is going to need something good to replace the office to bring viewers in or their other thursday night shows are going to get cancelled since cbs is expanding their thursday night lineup into more comedy rather then drama

hope fox finally cancels cleveland show


----------



## dickfour (May 19, 2013)

izzydeank said:


> You win a prize sir for not watching a "scheduled" program in 3 years. Great work. Your alot better then all them under 30 years olds.


Must just be simple a case of having a life because I don't have the time or the inclination to be at home waiting for some sub par tv show to start on a designated day at a designated time.


----------



## izzydeank (May 19, 2013)

dickfour said:


> Must just be simple a case of having a life because I don't have the time or the inclination to be at home waiting for some sub par tv show to start on a designated day at a designated time.


You don't have a "life", if your posting in this thread.


----------



## invidente7 (May 19, 2013)

I so hate that B$% from apartment 26 got cancelled...but most of the series I would actually love to watch ARE NOT alvaible in mexico (rookie blue, the good wife among others) and btw FOX has confirmed that the cleveland show is NOT getting canceled


----------



## RedCoreZero (May 19, 2013)

I don't watch tv.Doesn't bother me.

cartoons like MAD, Looney Tunes Show, and other awesome shit, is what I'll stick with.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 19, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> I don't watch tv.Doesn't bother me.
> 
> cartoons like MAD, Looney Tunes Show, and other awesome shit, is what I'll stick with.


[sarcasm]Wow, how badass of you to not watch TV, because evidently, The Looney Toons Show and MAD aren't on TV.[/sarcasm]

Yeahhhh, in case you didn't notice, both are TV shows, and Cartoon Network is still a TV channel that can cancel shows.


----------



## Joe88 (May 19, 2013)

they didnt order any more episodes which pretty much means cancelled
same thing happened to futurama


----------



## FAST6191 (May 19, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> <very mild rant>But you really shouldn't use "series" unless specifically talking about UK shows (or a show in its entirety). It makes sense in the way UK shows are produced (basically as miniseries, instead of ongoing) but not so much in other countries. I try and make an effort to use "series" when talking about UK shows, is it so bad to ask the people in the UK at least try to use "season" when talking about shows from the rest of the world?</vmr>



Though a lot of UK shows do have 6-8 episodes they are not always self contained affairs (and vice versa for US shows -- would it be a season of Harper's Island for instance?) and the ongoing soap type model is quite popular outside what might be recognised as soaps.

As for the use of season... owing to the rather large cultural presence of the US many are reasonably familiar with US English and many of the differences there (though there are some very subtle ones). TV wise it is not used really but there is hunting/shooting season, fishing season, mating season, season of the witch and other such uses so the underlying concept is not entirely alien. Perhaps more troublesome is that where a lot of US shows are fairly regimented (start in September and depending upon how many random breaks you have peter out some time in March) it is not so set in the UK (January to March and then back in September and January to March and back next January would be nothing unusual).
Either way I will stand by my use of series as a catch all term here.

@jumpman17 15 shows? Personally I thought this was a pretty mild year though quite a few shows I have since stopped watching or look to be ending naturally as it were which is not so bad.

Re: Burn notice. I shall have to revisit it after the end of this series but I could see it ending too soon, if they had continued with the "get my job back" line for any longer than they did though I could have seen it go south rapidly though.

@dickfour between DVDs, catch up/streaming services, usenet/torrents/whatever and DVRs I am not sure so many people are racing home to watch something start.



KingdomBlade said:


> 90's Video Games cartoons and Family Guy are good? OK. The only 90's game cartoon I remember I liked that got cancelled was Sam and Max. The majority were god awful to me. And I don't think that all of those 90's shows and a reality show are really an accurate point of reference.
> ---
> Even The Wire managed to hang on just enough to finish.
> ---
> ...



You mean you never saw the awesomeness that was Earthworm Jim or the good sonic cartoon? There were a few half decent anime shows as well but that might be a different conversation.
Also I am not sure man vs wild counts as a reality TV show.

As for the wire I hold the last few episodes being cut/condensed did it no favours at all.

Game of thrones is an interesting one, I do not think it is spoilers to say it gets nuts from here on in and that will skyrocket the CGI budget. Depending upon how much they decide to split the upcoming books as well 

Sons of anarchy seems to be rumoured to have this upcoming series and the one after is the final one though this has happened several times before. Likewise I am not sure if they will be able to sustain it and FX might pull the plug (though better than a lot of TV the last couple have not done it for me in the way the earlier ones did). Of course if the walking dead is still airing and nobody has given that both barrels yet....


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 19, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> You mean you never saw the awesomeness that was Earthworm Jim or the good sonic cartoon? There were a few half decent anime shows as well but that might be a different conversation.
> Also I am not sure man vs wild counts as a reality TV show.
> 
> As for the wire I hold the last few episodes being cut/condensed did it no favours at all.
> ...


I don't really wanna get into anime vs cartoon thing, but I consider them to be pretty much the same deal, so in that field there was Pokemon and shit. I liked The Adventures of Sonic cartoon I guess. I remember the godawful Mortal Combat and Zelda cartoons too.


The Wire, well, my point is that even a show that good managed to avoid getting cancelled completely, even though it basically had to cling for dear life. Game of Thrones has created I think too much a fanbase and has been a ginormous critical and commercial success so regardless of heavy special effects, I doubt that HBO will want to remove that from their lineup any time soon. Considering that it's the first fantasy/sci-fi series to be nominated for the Outstanding Drama Series Emmy since Joan of Arcadia, and prior to that, Star Trek, (I don't count Heroes to be fantasy or sci-fi, I count it in its own horrible shit genre of its own) it obviously has a lot of industry support behind it.

Well, whether or not it is the final season may not have anything to do with FX deciding to cancel it. Maybe it could be less regarding the ratings and more regarding the creator's decision to end the show. From the way the show is now, I can see them giving it a fairly suitable conclusion within the next two seasons. FX's lineup is excellent at the moment, so it'd be sad to see anything go I think, but that leaves room for them to try out a few new shows.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 19, 2013)

Yeah I am quite happy to accuse anime of being cartoons. However I am not sure where to put gungrave in that (granted it was 2000's) and if we are talking pure 90's then I was more thinking things that were clear products of the 90's but also based on games.

On game of thrones I would not bet against them squeezing a couple more years out of it but I could see the show ending before the book series does (even assuming the book series will be finished before the show catches up).


----------



## narutofan777 (May 21, 2013)

how did whitney get this far?


----------



## loco365 (May 21, 2013)

dgwillia said:


> Can't believe Happy Endings got cancelled, and 2 Broke Girls is still on the air <_<.
> 
> Also, sad Alpha's got cancelled. Hate when shows end with a cliffhanger then get cancelled. Other than that, better than last year for me.


I was disappointed when The River and Terra Nova both ended on a cliffhanger.

Oh and no more CSI NY? *table flip* And also Zero Hour. That was good.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 24, 2013)

I cant wait for the new season of big brother this june, it gonna be hot!


----------



## Chary (May 24, 2013)

How I met your Mother needs to be canceled. I'm glad the last season is soon. The show has worn out its welcome.


----------



## totalnoob617 (May 24, 2013)

Cleveland show : likely canceled ,bobs burgers renewed ,


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2013)

KingdomBlade said:


> I don't really wanna get into anime vs cartoon thing, but I consider them to be pretty much the same deal, so in that field there was Pokemon and shit. I liked The Adventures of Sonic cartoon I guess. I remember the godawful Mortal Combat and Zelda cartoons too.
> 
> 
> The Wire, well, my point is that even a show that good managed to avoid getting cancelled completely, even though it basically had to cling for dear life. Game of Thrones has created I think too much a fanbase and has been a ginormous critical and commercial success so regardless of heavy special effects, I doubt that HBO will want to remove that from their lineup any time soon. Considering that it's the first fantasy/sci-fi series to be nominated for the Outstanding Drama Series Emmy since Joan of Arcadia, and prior to that, Star Trek, (I don't count Heroes to be fantasy or sci-fi, I count it in its own horrible shit genre of its own) it obviously has a lot of industry support behind it.
> ...


 

To be fair Game of Thrones has an impressive amount of set work and costume design. I think each episode costs around $10 million to make or so, which is absolutely huge. I mean it has special effects in the show (which are pretty good, not exactly movie quality but pretty damn close and better than some movies) but it's for things that are necessary (dragons, wolves, The Wall, etc). However a lot of it is costume design, set design, and of course the high quality of writing and acting.


----------



## Flame (May 30, 2013)

its the last season of Burn Notice... shame. but all good things must come to an end.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 30, 2013)

how can they likely cancel the cleveland show?! damn



Guild McCommunist said:


> To be fair Game of Thrones has an impressive amount of set work and costume design. I think each episode costs around $10 million to make or so, which is absolutely huge. I mean it has special effects in the show (which are pretty good, not exactly movie quality but pretty damn close and better than some movies) but it's for things that are necessary (dragons, wolves, The Wall, etc). However a lot of it is costume design, set design, and of course the high quality of writing and acting.


 

i always thought that 90% of the got setwork was digital effects


----------

